# !* DHCP Server finden *!



## kesnw (13. April 2004)

Hi Leute,

in unser System hat sich ein DHCP-Server eingeschlichen, an den sich nun alle Clients versuchen anzumelden. Unser Server ist aussen vor...

Unser Server: FreeBSD
Clients: Windows NT

Kennt jemand ein Tool mit dem mal gescheit mitloggen kann? Zielist die IP bzw. MAC ausfindig zu machen.

Danke


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (14. April 2004)

Hi

Also wenn ich das recht Verstehe willst du die IP des unerwünschten DHCP-Servers heraus finden? Der DHCP vergibt also deinen Clients IP-Adressen. Am einfachsten geht das so, wenn du vermutest, dass ein bestimmter Client eine IP-Adresse vom falschen Server hat, gehst du dort hin und machst dir eine MS-DOS-Eingabeaufforderung auf und tippst dort "ipconfig -all" ein. Danach werden dir alle möglichen Daten der bestehenden Netzwerkverbindung aufgelistet, und dort steht dann auch die IP-Adresse des DHCP-Servers. Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

